# 96 volt controller for light weight vehicle



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Whats the best option for a 96 volt controller that will be used in a very lightweight vehicle(1500lbs w/ batts)? Would like to stay away from Kelly for obvious reasons.


----------



## EVMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

that's easy:
a curtis 1221; proven track record; available used; company still in business.


----------

